# Lay down blind



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am looking to sell my lay down blind for waterfowl hunting. I have used it once and I don't hunt feilds so It needs to go. I bought it last year and it's just been sitting in my garage since then. It's a northern flight that I picked up from cabelas. The top door swings open to each side. Make an offer I would like to have it gone soon I'm leaving town tomorrow evening for the deer hunt won't be back for a few days. I hope to get it gone before then. Thanks.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If ya weren't so far away.. Im in Ogden and Ive been lookin for another one.


----------

